

Ask HN: What are your favorite quotes about new ventures? - meisterbrendan

Which quotes motivate you to get started on a new project, or sustain you when you are feeling discouraged?
======
quackerhacker
"Get err done!" :: I'm a programmer, (more abstractly a trial & error and cut
& paste expert), but I feel a quote doesn't really help when feeling
discourage or a lack of motivation. A quote to me is no different than an
Ansel Adams poster with a simple headliner, with the hopes of sparking an
epiphany.

"Just do it!" :: The quotes that I state above are what I tell my self while I
blast 949 or itunes as I type away on Dreamweaver, and occasionally check HN
for a distraction from the monotony.

In other words, FOR ME, a quote can't encapsulate motivation, but MY WIFE can
lite a fire under my ass (my best boss lol).

